# TC reptiles - ashford



## xxx-dztini-xxx

hi guys
i may have to go on holiday next year for 2 weeks, and obviously i cant even think of booking anything without knowing my clan are going to be looked after properly as im sure you can appreciate!

TC reptiles is down the road from me, have any of you got any experience with them? used them? 
they offer boarding, have any of you boarded your reptiles with them?

im going to be heartbroken dropping them off anywhere so I need 100% peace of mind before I let them go anywhere!! :flrt:


----------



## blood and guts

I do not know the shop so cant comment on them but in genral id never board any reptiles in a shop, to much live stock coming and going means the risks of cross contamination, mites, virus and so on are to high even if there are in another room from the shop stock. I know some shops near me that just use vivs in the shop area.
I taught my brother the basics of what to do and he done a great job and the reptiles did not have the stress and risk of being moved to a temp home..


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

good advice there i hadnt even thought of that! :bash: thank you, will see if i can rope some mates in then : victory:


----------



## Mitchridge1974

*Tc Reptiles Ashford*

I myself have been using tc reptiles for 3 years & have never had any problems with them. There boarding facilities are clean to the highest standard & I know there has never been any case of mites etc! I would highly recommend them for boarding any reptile. The staff & owners are professional & have all the info you need on any reptile....give them a try!! :no1:


----------



## Davegable

I have just used them for a week and found them very good. They checked my beardie for mites etc.. before taking him and that in itself gave me confidence, I also found that they treated my beardie like it was their own. I would have no problem recommending for boardinf and have already booked his Summer holiday there too.


----------



## 508

Are they still open? I cant call them anymore, it tells me that the phone number doesnt exist? Could anyone confirm that it's not just me?

The number on their website is 01784 253367


----------



## mraustin89

Theyve closed down now. Well sort of. The owners have sold the shop and it'll be reopening soon with new owners.


----------



## 508

Interesting. Any ideas on when they're opening again?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## George1994

I was there last Sunday and they said they hoped to be open by this weekend. No idea if that happened as I havent been since but if not, it wont be long.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 508

I find this store incredibly frustrating. It's the only one close to me besides Pets at Home which is now what I use anyway but their website seems like it hasn't been updated in forever, their phone number doesn't work, no idea if they are even open anymore. Quite ridiculous really, how to they expect to get business if they have no online presence?? At least they used to have a facebook when the old owners where in charge now there is nothing AFAIK


----------



## George1994

508 said:


> I find this store incredibly frustrating. It's the only one close to me besides Pets at Home which is now what I use anyway but their website seems like it hasn't been updated in forever, their phone number doesn't work, no idea if they are even open anymore. Quite ridiculous really, how to they expect to get business if they have no online presence?? At least they used to have a facebook when the old owners where in charge now there is nothing AFAIK


New owners mate. Now called N2 Reptiles I believe, they have a facebook page set up.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 508

George1994 said:


> New owners mate. Now called N2 Reptiles I believe, they have a facebook page set up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Good to know, still frustrating though if you look on Google Maps it's still labelled as TC Reptiles and the website for them is still up. Just didn't go through the switch of management effectively I suppose.


----------



## George1994

So, just letting anyone in the area know, as said before this was taken over and was renamed N2 Reptiles. I went there today and found out that they had shut up shop. Completely gone. Little message on facebook saying that they are done as business, all the vivs had been taken out, only a few animals left. Not much left in the Staines/Ashford area now, and the places that are left are all massively commercial and you pay a fortune. 

Real shame :sad:


----------



## ian14

George1994 said:


> So, just letting anyone in the area know, as said before this was taken over and was renamed N2 Reptiles. I went there today and found out that they had shut up shop. Completely gone. Little message on facebook saying that they are done as business, all the vivs had been taken out, only a few animals left. Not much left in the Staines/Ashford area now, and the places that are left are all massively commercial and you pay a fortune.
> 
> Real shame :sad:


Global Geckos isn't far from you, in Windlesham. Tiny shop, but the space is well used, with plenty of rarely seen species. Fox snakes, Bahamas ankles, etc. And everything they sell is captive bred


----------



## George1994

ian14 said:


> Global Geckos isn't far from you, in Windlesham. Tiny shop, but the space is well used, with plenty of rarely seen species. Fox snakes, Bahamas ankles, etc. And everything they sell is captive bred


Funny you mention them mate, I am heading there on the weekend to check it out! Glad to hear it is good there.

Cheers.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

